# Resuced Suspensions: Ogletree, Smith



## MCBUCK (Jul 17, 2012)

and maybe even Commings and Rambo (maybe down to one game).  I have no verification, but that is the rumor from 247 Sports and LHB.  Does anyone have any info?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 17, 2012)

One game and reduced number of icecream cones and laced brownies.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 17, 2012)

Easy, fairhope...those brownies weren't labeled.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 17, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> and maybe even Commings and Rambo (maybe down to one game).  I have no verification, but that is the rumor from 247 Sports and LHB.  Does anyone have any info?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 17, 2012)

Getting worried are they ?  Come start of the season, all will be forgiven !!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> Getting worried are they ?  Come start of the season, all will be forgiven !!



10 out of 11...........


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> 10 out of 11...........



What is the number of uga DB's that have been arrested this off-season?  

How about "Directory of bail-bondsmen in Athens" for $1000 please Alex.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 17, 2012)

have the bees had anybody busted this summer Krazie?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 17, 2012)

I think some walkon got busted for trying to fight his way out of a wet paper bag.  They arrested him so he wouldn't cause himself any further embarrassment.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 17, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> have the bees had anybody busted this summer Krazie?



So I guess we can compromise.  If 11 football players are arrested in this state....10 of them are going to be from uga.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 17, 2012)

"Resuced Suspensions" says the man kicked back with a Corona in his avatar....LOL


----------



## Horns (Jul 17, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I think some walkon got busted for trying to fight his way out of a wet paper bag.  They arrested him so he wouldn't cause himself any further embarrassment.



Poor boy embarrassed himself already when he decided to go to GT.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 17, 2012)

Horns said:


> Poor boy embarrassed himself already when he decided to go to GT.



It is actually a great life decision.  Everyone cannot go to Athens and join the occupy movement.


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 17, 2012)

Horns said:


> Poor boy embarrassed himself already when he decided to go to GT.



Even worse was having to walk on there! Most of their recruits are walk ons at other schools...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> It is actually a great life decision.  Everyone cannot go to Athens and join the occupy movement.



So they go to trade school tech and occupy mediocrity


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> So they go to trade school tech and occupy less than mediocrity


Fixed it for ya....


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 17, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> So they go to trade school tech and occupy mediocrity


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Fixed it for ya....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Fixed it for ya....



Thanks Brown I was trying to be nice.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 17, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks Brown I was trying to be nice.



Nothing nice when it steps into "Good Ol Fashion Hate"...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 17, 2012)

BowChilling said:


> Even worse was having to walk on there! Most of their recruits are walk ons at other schools...



"Walk On's" at Georgia Tech = Desperation...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 18, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


>



You might want to go back and look at post #8, your weak attempt at humor.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 18, 2012)

What does "resuced" mean????


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 18, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> What does "resuced" mean????





It's slang for "we could use them against Missouri".


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> 10 out of 11...........



you need to put it in an algebraic formula.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> 10 out of 11...........



 you need to put it in an algebraic formula so he can understand it better...too simple for him.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 18, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> have the bees had anybody busted this summer Krazie?



Do they actually have anyone show up in the summer?



KrazieJacket95 said:


> So I guess we can compromise.  If 11 football players are arrested in this state....10 of them are going to be from uga.



right...cause Tech could only ever find one football player.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 18, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> It's slang for "we could use them against Missouri".


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 18, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> Do they actually have anyone show up in the summer?
> 
> 
> 
> right...cause Tech could only ever find one football player.


----------



## ramblinrack (Jul 18, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> It's slang for "we could use them against Missouri".



dang funny... and quite true!
i bet there is some good reading on the mo board on this subject!


----------



## DSGB (Jul 18, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> What is the number of uga DB's that have been arrested this off-season?



Two - Commings and B. Smith


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 18, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> You might want to go back and look at post #8, your weak attempt at humor.



Don't get mad at me for your lack of a sense of humor.


----------



## dixiejacket (Jul 18, 2012)

*Reduced Suspensions*

Typical move by the sanctimonious Richt.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 18, 2012)

dixiejacket said:


> Typical move by the sanctimonious Richt.




a typical move for St Mark on tech would be to hang another 45+ on em again.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 18, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> a typical move for St Mark on tech would be to hang another 45+ on em again.



1.   Learn how to spell reduced.

2.   The only team to hang 45 on the other team in the last 10 years was Tech on the Dwags in 2008.

3.   Real men drink Budweiser.

Is this list simple enough for you?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 18, 2012)

To get back on topic, I can take this happening for the brownie guy, that was just something to poke fun about.  The guy who battered his gf should be out the full measure if not more.  Anybody with a lick of sense should agree with that.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 19, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> 1.   Learn how to spell reduced.
> 
> 2.   The only team to hang 45 on the other team in the last 10 years was Tech on the Dwags in 2008.
> 
> ...



1. I'm guessing MCBUCK has big fingers.

2. Since this year's game hasn't been played, you'll need to count back to 2002 when the gnats got spanked 51-7 (the 2nd of 7 in a row).

3. Only if you like spending most of the next day on the throne. They don't call it Buttwiper for nothin'. Personally, I'd rather have a Newcastle.

10 of the last 11!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2012)

Has the server crashed at sting talk yet since this news came out?  LOL.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 19, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> 1.   Learn how to spell reduced.
> 
> 2.   The only team to hang 45 on the other team in the last 10 years was Tech on the Dwags in 2008.
> 
> ...



1) real men understand typos
2) UGA has hung more than enough points over the years that it really doesn't matter. (1839-1559) 
3)real men understand some diversity and don't have dilluted tastebuds.


ok...let's simplify it more....11 > 1, or even better 62-39

even you can understand that.

is this list simple enough for YOU ?

2001 UGA 31 tech 17
2002 UGA 51 tech 7
2003 UGA 34 tech 17
2004 UGA 19 tech 13
2005 UGA 14 tech 12
2006 UGA 15 tech 12
2007 UGA 31 tech 17 
2008 UGA 42 tech 45
2009 UGA 30 tech 24
2010 UGA 42 tech 34
2011 UGA 31 tech 17


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> 1) real men understand typos
> 2) UGA has hung more than enough points over the years that it really doesn't matter. (1839-1559)
> 3)real men understand some diversity and don't have dilluted tastebuds.
> 
> ...



Pro tip:

Typos happen, but there are ways around them.  For one, you could proofread before hitting "post" (look for the red wavy lines under the suspect word).  After this step, you can use your "delete" key or "backspace" key to remove the questionable characters, and try your luck one more time at spelling the word correctly.  Now, should you have been too eager to spread the news about the Resuced suspensions, and therefore hit post prior to correcting said typos, you can always click the "Edit" button and repeat the steps above until said typos have been removed.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 19, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Pro tip:
> 
> Typos happen, but there are ways around them.  For one, you could proofread before hitting "post" (look for the red wavy lines under the suspect word).  After this step, you can use your "delete" key or "backspace" key to remove the questionable characters, and try your luck one more time at spelling the word correctly.  Now, should you have been too eager to spread the news about the Resuced suspensions, and therefore hit post prior to correcting said typos, you can always click the "Edit" button and repeat the steps above until said typos have been removed.



You should know by now that you can't teach an old mutt new tricks !!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 19, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> 1) real men understand typos
> 2) UGA has hung more than enough points over the years that it really doesn't matter. (1839-1559)
> 3)real men understand some diversity and don't have dilluted tastebuds.
> 
> ...



Our criminals will hang boo koo points on their honor roll students dressed up as football players again this year too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> 1) real men understand typos
> 2) UGA has hung more than enough points over the years that it really doesn't matter. (1839-1559)
> 3)real men understand some diversity and don't have dilluted tastebuds.
> 
> ...



Real men don't start their comparative list at an arbitrary date, a la Les Miles and Ol' Red. Those are stats born of an argument of convenience. Give me the win loss comparison since the inception of the rivalry then we'll discuss your masuclinaty, with or without typos. (which btw can be edited in the advanced feature)


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 20, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Pro tip:
> 
> Typos happen, but there are ways around them.  For one, you could proofread before hitting "post" (look for the red wavy lines under the suspect word).  After this step, you can use your "delete" key or "backspace" key to remove the questionable characters, and try your luck one more time at spelling the word correctly.  Now, should you have been too eager to spread the news about the Resuced suspensions, and therefore hit post prior to correcting said typos, you can always click the "Edit" button and repeat the steps above until said typos have been removed.



This isn't a typo...but too bad tech football (sic) doesn't have a back space key.

62-39



lilburnjoe said:


> You should know by now that you can't teach an old mutt new tricks !!!



Apparently you can't teach a techie how to play football either.  

The below item is not a typo:

11-1



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Real men don't start their comparative list at an arbitrary date, a la Les Miles and Ol' Red. Those are stats born of an argument of convenience. Give me the win loss comparison since the inception of the rivalry then we'll discuss your masuclinaty, with or without typos. (which btw can be edited in the advanced feature)



OK...fair enough. We'll take a Bammers perspective on some "clean old fashioned hate."

62-39 since 1893
11-1 since 2001
17-4 since 1991
Total score since 1893 : UGA-1839 tech-1559

http://www.cfbdatawarehouse.com/data/div_ia/sec/georgia/opponents_records.php?teamid=1273


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> This isn't a typo...but too bad tech football (sic) doesn't have a back space key.
> 
> 62-39
> 
> ...



Number of national championships since 1893:

 Georgia Tech 4, Dwags 2.  Not a typo.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 20, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Number of national championships since 1893:
> 
> Georgia Tech 4, Dwags 2.  Not a typo.



Boy those Championships when folks were driving Model T's sure made all those other whippings feel good huh.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Boy those Championships when folks were driving Model T's sure made all those other whippings feel good huh.



Are you discounting all wins from UGA in the rivalry when model Ts were in production?  I think not.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 20, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Are you discounting all wins from UGA in the rivalry when model Ts were in production?  I think not.



Nope just stating the obvious......... that is the ONLY ammo techmites have to throw at UGA in regards to football. Throw out all those wins from back then and UGA still owns tech. So keep twisting it because no matter how you try to do it. It isn't gonna work. Now bring on Sept.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Nope just stating the obvious......... that is the ONLY ammo techmites have to throw at UGA in regards to football. Throw out all those wins from back then and UGA still owns tech. So keep twisting it because no matter how you try to do it. It isn't gonna work. Now bring on Sept.



4>2  Not a typo.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 20, 2012)

...even Minnesota was relevant back then.  Nero fiddled too, but that doesn't make Rome any more relevant today. 
Model; T's!! Really!?!?!  wow....talk about D-E-L-U-S-I-O-N-A-L....you really should seek professional attention.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> ...even Minnesota was relevant back then.  Nero fiddled too, but that doesn't make Rome any more relevant today.
> Model; T's!! Really!?!?!  wow....talk about D-E-L-U-S-I-O-N-A-L....you really should seek professional attention.



Too bad you can't go tell either Tech or UGA's boys from the early days that the games they played were irrelevant.   Now that would be some entertainment.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 20, 2012)

Aren't techs National Championships more like....2 that could be disputed, on legitimate and one that is a tie?  Yeah...kind of what I though.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2012)

mcbuck said:


> aren't techs national championships more like....2 that could be disputed, on legitimate and one that is a tie?  Yeah...kind of what i though.



d-e-l-u-s-i-o-n-a-l


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 20, 2012)

maybe even another one or two that could be =disputed in there....Army was ranked #1 by the AP in 1928....SoCal claims the title in 1928...and in 1990 the best tech could do is tie with Colorado for the title.
That leaves on....O-N-E, uno, ein, el-solo, 1 that is actually real.
And tech is still....62-39...11-1


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> maybe even another one or two that could be =disputed in there....Army was ranked #1 by the AP in 1928....SoCal claims the title in 1928...and in 1990 the best tech could do is tie with Colorado for the title.
> That leaves on....O-N-E, uno, ein, el-solo, 1 that is actually real.
> And tech is still....62-39...11-1



I'm not going to take the time to explain any of this to you so just go read about it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifth_Down_Game_(1990)


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 20, 2012)

It is a bit ironic that a large number of Richt hatred don't like him because they don't feel he can deliver a NC.  On the flip side they want to dismiss other teams NC because of the year won.  

P.S. it is likely that more than 50% of national titles before the BCS can be contested one way or the other.  It is pointless to argue about it either way.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 20, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm not going to take the time to explain any of this to you so just go read about it:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifth_Down_Game_(1990)



just like a techmite to do their research on wikipedia...classic.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> just like a techmite to do their research on wikipedia...classic.



Discrediting something because it doesn't support their argument, classic dwag.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/eticket/story?page=101006/FifthDown


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 20, 2012)

ahhh...but "shared" is still "shared" ....even in national titles.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 20, 2012)

Let's play a game... Raise your hand if your team has one of these.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> OK...fair enough. We'll take a Bammers perspective on some "clean old fashioned hate."
> 
> 62-39 since 1893
> 11-1 since 2001
> ...



Now we're getting somewhere.



Nitram4891 said:


> Number of national championships since 1893:
> 
> Georgia Tech 4, Dwags 2.  Not a typo.



Then there's that.



Unicoidawg said:


> Boy those Championships when folks were driving Model T's sure made all those other whippings feel good huh.



Ol Red? That you? 

What I derive from all of these stats is that were UGA to join the ACC they might, and that's a big might, have a shot at another NC..


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 21, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> It is actually a great life decision.  Everyone cannot go to Athens and join the occupy movement.



At least we know that they will be back into for the annual whipping of North Ave. little yeller fellers!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 21, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Let's play a game... Raise your hand if your team has one of these.


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 21, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


>



We don't have one of those, but my neighbor has one of these.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 21, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> We don't have one of those, but my neighbor has one of these.
> 
> View attachment 677622



Just remember, it took them 5 downs to get it !!!


----------



## ramblinrack (Jul 21, 2012)

you people never cease to amaze me.



i mean really? how could you possibly rationalize the fact that in 1990 co had 1 loss (shoulda been 2) i tie, and their best win was against neb whom...ahem...gt crushed in the citrus bowl, right after demolishing the dawgs in athen's...and after beating the #1 team in the country in their own stadium. yet, you continue to grasp at straws claiming our latest (10 yrs more recent than yall's)is somehow not legitimate. 
   now, could some of you REALLY smart...i know there are SOME...dawgs fans with enough football knowledge to overflow a freakin' thimble please 'splain to me again why 1990 doesn't count?


----------



## ramblinrack (Jul 21, 2012)

and oh, back to topic...the resuced suspension's...reckon why that is? they either turned into model citizens...or cmr figured he might need them?


----------



## Horns (Jul 21, 2012)

ramblinrack said:


> and oh, back to topic...the resuced suspension's...reckon why that is? they either turned into model citizens...or cmr figured he might need them?



If you worried about GT as much as you do UGA, your team would never lose a game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't know why it matters about Tech's past NCs or anybody else's for that matter.  It doesn't make me like my team any less or think more of someone else's.  I personally do not care what they have.  There is nothing about Tech that makes me jealous.  I like my team.  I don't care about whatever  makes the other guys feel important.

One would think that if they felt as superior as they claim, they wouldn't constantly talk about us and wring their hands over all things UGA.

Just a bit of free advice, you guys ought spend more time enjoying your program and less trying to find ways to snipe at and belittle ours.  You just make yourselves look bad and would probably be happier.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 23, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



  I can get with that.

  Sure hope you get to deal with Vad this year.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 23, 2012)

ramblinrack said:


> and oh, back to topic...the resuced suspension's...reckon why that is? they either turned into model citizens...or cmr figured he might need them?



Well, the whole issue with "reduced suspensions" is pointless since there was never an official announcement of the suspensions to begin with, except for maybe Commings.

I'm taking Bill King's approach to the issue:


> Rumors are circulating that Sanders Commings will be the only Bulldog suspended for Georgia’s game with Mizzou. Since the original report on impending multi-game suspensions for Bacarri Rambo and Alec Ogletree was itself little more than a rumor coming from a high school coach and was never confirmed by anyone at UGA, we’re now dealing with rumors about rumors. How about we wait until Mark Richt actually has something to say about this. ….


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd like to see UGA play Mizou at full strength,...but if Rambo and Ogeltree aren't suspended for the game, then Richt will take a serious credibility hit.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 23, 2012)

OK....let's do this...."You are only as good as your last game"  And leave it at theat....

UGA 31 tech 17

that was the last time the two teams met.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 23, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> OK....let's do this...."You are only as good as your last game"  And leave it at theat....
> 
> UGA 31 tech 17
> 
> that was the last time the two teams met.



I dunno if we are going to get picky about it that was last year.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 23, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> OK....let's do this...."You are only as good as your last game that you won"  And leave it at theat....
> 
> UGA 31 tech 17
> 
> that was the last time the two teams met.



FIFY

Normal dwag logic...conveniently avoiding the last two games from 2011.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 23, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know why it matters about Tech's past NCs or anybody else's for that matter.  It doesn't make me like my team any less or think more of someone else's.  I personally do not care what they have.  There is nothing about Tech that makes me jealous.  I like my team.  I don't care about whatever  makes the other guys feel important.
> 
> One would think that if they felt as superior as they claim, they wouldn't constantly talk about us and wring their hands over all things UGA.
> 
> Just a bit of free advice, you guys ought spend more time enjoying your program and less trying to find ways to snipe at and belittle ours.  You just make yourselves look bad and would probably be happier.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 23, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> FIFY
> 
> Normal dwag logic...conveniently avoiding the last two games from 2011.



ok...logic:

GTU last two losses:

Utah 8-5 
UGA  10-4  SEC Runner Up    ...combined 18-9       


UGA's last two losses:
LSU  13-1 SEC Champ and BCSNC 
Michigan State 11-3 B1G Runner up ...combined 24-4

and that still doesn't change 
11-1
or 
62-38

and there is nothing you can do about it....GTU will still be an after thought at the adult table of college  football.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 23, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> and there is nothing you can do about it....GTU will still be an after thought at the adult table of college  football.



LoL...a UGA fan talking about the adult table of college football.  Are you sitting in between Notre Dame and Boise State?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 23, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> ok...logic:
> 
> GTU last two losses:
> 
> ...




What is this GTU you speak of?


----------



## ramblinrack (Jul 23, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> FIFY
> 
> Normal dwag logic...conveniently avoiding the last two games from 2011.




dwag logic.....


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 24, 2012)

Gtu


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 24, 2012)

I was at that game Mc Buck. I remember Jeff Sanchez throwing his helmet straight up in the air after the final play.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 25, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


>



Lost on me.  No idea what that was supposed to mean.


----------

